# Thinking of making a trip



## BetterMetalFish (Aug 8, 2012)

Hello all. I'm from Columbus and have been thinking about making a trip down to the Ohio River. I've never been down to fish, and only been over the river a handful of times in my life. If I go I'd like to get into some nice wipers, maybe some skip jack for catfish bait, but anything that puts up a fun fight is good for me especially if it's something a bit more rare to find in Columbus (I know we have wipers here, but the numbers aren't nearly as good from what I hear) 

Not looking for any holes, just tips, areas to start looking, times etc. I'm willing to put in some leg work pre trip looking at Google Earth, but would rather not do it for the entire southern border of the state. I'm also not opposed to meeting up with someone if that's preferred. I have no boat so I'd be fishing from shore. Any tips are appreciated. Thanks, good luck, and tight lines.


----------



## look111 (May 3, 2012)

BetterMetalFish said:


> Hello all. I'm from Columbus and have been thinking about making a trip down to the Ohio River. I've never been down to fish, and only been over the river a handful of times in my life. If I go I'd like to get into some nice wipers, maybe some skip jack for catfish bait, but anything that puts up a fun fight is good for me especially if it's something a bit more rare to find in Columbus (I know we have wipers here, but the numbers aren't nearly as good from what I hear)
> 
> Not looking for any holes, just tips, areas to start looking, times etc. I'm willing to put in some leg work pre trip looking at Google Earth, but would rather not do it for the entire southern border of the state. I'm also not opposed to meeting up with someone if that's preferred. I have no boat so I'd be fishing from shore. Any tips are appreciated. Thanks, good luck, and tight lines.


The greenup dam is a good place to try but it'll probably be a bit before you should try there for your 1st trip. Water level is 15 feet above normal pool so all walkways are under water. That's a long trip for the conditions.Once you've been there to see the layout under normal conditions it's easier to make adjustments as the water rises and falls. If you decide to take a chance there are folks that if you ask them they will help. Right now we are using swim baits, grubs and flukes on 1/8 - 3/8 oz jig heads, painted, unpainted and different shapes. Light tackle mostly, rods with med to med hvy action, 6-7 feet. I know this isn't much but I hope it helps a little. Also anyone with info on this and other dams please help out if possible.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

We can send you a PM when conditions are better , but Look knows some of us thrive on the higher water just to have some peace. You'll have a blast though just meeting the people who fish here.


----------



## PJF (Mar 25, 2009)

There are some places around Marietta Ohio. River access at the mouth of the Ohio and Muskingum right in downtown. Across from Marietta is the Willamstown Boat Ramp shore access lots of people fish from the bank. Upstream of Marietta on the Muskingum is Devols Dam shore access on both sides of river-good fishing. Also upstream on the West Virginia side of the Ohio at the Willow Island dam south of St. Marys WV is a newly installed hydro electric dam with improved fishing access including shore access, a couple fishing piers into the river-good fishing when the water is right.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

BetterMetalFish said:


> Hello all. I'm from Columbus and have been thinking about making a trip down to the Ohio River. I've never been down to fish, and only been over the river a handful of times in my life. If I go I'd like to get into some nice wipers, maybe some skip jack for catfish bait, but anything that puts up a fun fight is good for me especially if it's something a bit more rare to find in Columbus (I know we have wipers here, but the numbers aren't nearly as good from what I hear)
> 
> Not looking for any holes, just tips, areas to start looking, times etc. I'm willing to put in some leg work pre trip looking at Google Earth, but would rather not do it for the entire southern border of the state. I'm also not opposed to meeting up with someone if that's preferred. I have no boat so I'd be fishing from shore. Any tips are appreciated. Thanks, good luck, and tight lines.



Hello. Columbus.
My $.02
River Newbie? or just on the Ohio?
Maybe, before you take that longer trip down to the Ohio, (waiting until the Greenup 'guys' yell GO) you might want to try all of the dams on the Muskingum, Dresden to Zanesville,,,,, the Mouth of the Licking River, & up to Dillion Dam. Duncan Falls Dam etc. 
Read 'Central Forum',,, everything 'river' by Skippy & Slim.

I would love to be CAMPING at Ellis lock/ dam & spend a whole week talking to everyone,,,,, at every one of those low-head dams! Specially when the Ohio is so high.
You most likely read,,, "When the Ohio is high/ blown out, fish the tribs"?

https://www.google.com/maps/@40.0434313,-81.9779835,669m/data=!3m1!1e3


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Doboy said:


> Hello. Columbus.
> My $.02
> River Newbie? or just on the Ohio?
> Maybe, before you take that longer trip down to the Ohio, (waiting until the Greenup 'guys' yell GO) you might want to try all of the dams on the Muskingum, Dresden to Zanesville,,,,, the Mouth of the Licking River, & up to Dillion Dam. Duncan Falls Dam etc.
> ...


And yes, we WILL yell GO!! Doboy knows this to be the case,,,,,,


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

You are on the right track. These guys know there stuff. +1 on the tributaries... I like the Scioto but that's the one I usually fish when I go down in the fall. I ran across one upstream of the Muskingum once upon a time that was awesome too. Below Greenup you will always see someone hammering them when there on as well... Keep you eyes on the names listed, they wrote the book on river fishing. 
The most important tip here is just do it. It may take a few trips to get the hang of it but the rewards can be awesome.... 
Happy Hunting!


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

http://www.lrd-wc.usace.army.mil/text/navrpti.txt
Here is a site to tell you what's happening at the dams.


----------



## BetterMetalFish (Aug 8, 2012)

Sorry the the late reply, busy + computer broke. Sadly I cannot wait until people yell go, because of my work schedule is have to plan it 2-3 weeks in advance. That being said the tip about fishing the tribs may prove useful. 

I'm not a river fishing newbie, just to the Ohio. I've been fishing the Olentangy and the Scioto for a couple of years now, soon I'll probably start fishing the big nut too because I'll live super close to it. 

I appreciate the advice, I'll let y'all know when I make a trip and how I do when I go.


----------

